# Boobs no longer sore?



## 1981LM (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi,
I haven't had much nausea atall and the only thing I've had constant from the start is painful boobs. I'm 11.5 weeks. They are no longer sore, tiny wee bit tender at night but that's it. Is it normal for the pain to go away this early? It's always reassured me that my body is producing the hormones but now I'm worried! I read something about the placenta and changing hormones about this stage but didnt really understand it. Thanks x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi 1981,

I wouldnt be worried. It could be down to change in your hormones. As your placenta will be imbedding soon and hormone levels changing.  When is your scan? 

Kaz xxx


----------



## 1981LM (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi, my scan is next tue. I had a private scan at 10.5 weeks and all was well but just feel worried at the change in my symptoms. In what way do your hormones change with regards to the placenta taking over? Thanks x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

They start to drop, as your placenta is in charge, not your hormones, so you don't need them as much,

Hope this helps,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## 1981LM (Dec 28, 2010)

Yes, it does! Thanks for the reply  x


----------

